# You would not believe!!!!!! I'm disgusted



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I went by walmart today to price 10 gals and of course I looked at the bettas. I went to pick up one in the back to look at it and the bottom of the cup was GREEN!!! Completely green! I told my roommate I'm taking her home.. then I saw another.. then 2 more. I came home with 4 fish (two male two female) all in disgusting conditions. One of which I know for a fact I saw at this same walmart a month ago! 

I'll be keeping them until they are fat and healthy then putting them up for adoption at the cost of shipping... so if anyone wants one let me know. I'm going to have to buy shipping bags and what not which will be included in the price for shipping so it might be more than $15... but if I can fit more than one to a box I won't double the shipping. I'll be keeping them until I know they are healthy and healed.

Here are some pictures...

This is the first girl I saw. I've named her Zippity Do Dah.. Zippity for short because she is tiny (like 1 inch) and zooms around the tub I have her in.

In the Cup









The bottom of the cup...









In her temporary home...(those are stress stripes.. I'm really not sure what her color is)










Girl #2.. no name as of yet. She looks like she has a few dragon scales but I'm not calling her a dragon.
In cup..









Bottom of her cup..









In her temporary home.. I'll post better pics in a new thread later on.










Boy #1. I saw this guy at least 3 weeks ago if not more.. I know this because something bad was written on his cup (since there are young kids on this forum I won't write what it said).









Bottom of cup..









In tank.. Not sure if those spots are a sickness or just part of his color










Boy #2.. He not only was in BROWN water but has horrible fin rot.
In cup..









Cup..









In tank..









I'm going to try just to treat like I always do with aquarium salt and clean water.. but I think boy #2 is going to need something more. I couldn't leave them.. it made me sick just to think about them living in that filth.


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

You should have also brought this to the attention of the fish department and manager. It's unacceptable. 

I am not interested a fish, though I do wish them the best.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I didn't have time to find a manager I was literally running in and out. Believe me all they would have done is marked these fish $2 and go on their way.. I've complained to this walmart before.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Absolutely disgusting. I'm so glad you saved them. 

I love the first male.... If you can't find him a home, I may have to take him.  We'll see.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, geez. My teenage mind has me wondering what was written on his cup xD
But wow, those are really bad conditions ;x My local Petco has been getting worse, but I haven't been in recently to see if it's gotten as bad as this. I sincerely hope not D: I really like the yellowish boy, reminds me of my Maxxie </3


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The white one? I'll keep you in mind . He is actually pretty healthy. He has tears in his tail but it doesn't look like rot. I'm just not sure if he has some sort of fungus or not from the black dots on his body. I though about taking him home a month ago but I really want some show fish so I wasn't looking to take in any more VT right now.

Code Red.. I'll remember you too for when I have to adopt them out.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

yikes!!! poor creatures. and awful person to whoever in the store wrote that!! I mean, reallyy??

~TPF


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow. Why would anyone write that on a FISH cup? Do they look at fish and think of that? Really? Some people just worry me. And sweet! With the recent losses over here, I have some extra room >


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm worried about the second girl.. she's REALLY pale.. her fins are white right now!! I put a cave in her tank and as soon as I find some scissors I'm going to put some silk plant pieces in there so she has a lot of cover.. I might actually darken her tank to de-stress her.

I only have 1 spare heater right now and I'll put it in her tank since she is so stressed. Hopefully next week 3 used heaters I ordered will get here and be able to go in these tanks bc I don't have the money to buy them heaters.


ETA.. Yeah.. I don't think anyone who works at the wal-mart did that.. it seems like a very childish thing so some doofus probably thought it was funny. I want to try to send them all out at one time but if not I'll be contacting people about homes around mid-late may.. the semester is coming to an end and I'm going to be really busy so I won't be able to ship them out until then. And thats only if they are healthy.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> I'm worried about the second girl.. she's REALLY pale.. her fins are white right now!! I put a cave in her tank and as soon as I find some scissors I'm going to put some silk plant pieces in there so she has a lot of cover.. I might actually darken her tank to de-stress her.
> 
> I only have 1 spare heater right now and I'll put it in her tank since she is so stressed. Hopefully next week 3 used heaters I ordered will get here and be able to go in these tanks bc I don't have the money to buy them heaters.
> 
> ...


 She probably is stressed because that's wwhat happens to one of my females when I do WC her fins turn white.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I hope thats all it is.. I know I put Prime in the tank before adding her. I couldn't properly acclimate them because I didn't want to risk some of the old water getting in the clean tanks.

Her color looks like its coming back a little.. I'm gonna feed her and put her in my closet (quiet and dark).. I might do that with Zippity also because she's go bad stress stripes.


----------



## javi (Apr 8, 2010)

I may be wrong, but i believe that the walmarts are starting to stop carrying fish. Most of them in my area have stopped over the last year or so. Hopefully they are all going to stop. Love those males. Keep me in mind, i have two more 2.5 gallon tanks setting around unused.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I have one wal-mart that does and one that doesn't. I like that this one has the fish because that means it has more fish stuff (when compared to the stores that don't carry live fish) but I just wish they were better treated 

I'll keep you in mind when I start looking for adopters.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Oooh! I LOVE boy #1.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Ugh that disgusts me too! I LOVE the first boy, but I shouldn't get any more fish.lol I hope you can adopt them all out!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Well I guess I'll have no problem getting Spots (thats boy #1's name I decided) a home. Once his tail grows back Big Red (boy #2) is going to be beautiful and both the girls are cuties who just need a bit of growing up.. so don't count them out


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

*Final Names*

I've settled on names for them all. Normally I take a lot of thought but since they're are **hopefully** not going to be with me forever I'm just giving them short cutsey names.

Girl 1: *Zippity Do Dah* or *Zippity* for short
Girl 2: *Rosie* because she has rosie red fins and thats a shy, sweet name just like her
Boy 1: *Spots* for the black spots he has. I looked closer and they seem to be part of his coloration.. perhaps he has some marble in him:-?
Boy 2: *Big Red*. He is almost as big as Fish (body wise) and of course he's red. I actually think he may be a butterfly if his fins were grown out.. guess we'll see.

Everyone (my school included) got frozen blood worms for dinner and I actually got Rosie to eat and it looks like her color is coming back now that she is in my closet in the dark. She seems to have the dragon coloring but I can't tell if she has the dragon scaling or not.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

That is horrible! Good for you. I think I may want Rosie once she is better. I *love* her. Could you get some more pics please?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm going to give it a few days before messing with the girls. Right now they're in my closet in the dark but they still seemed stressed so I'm not going to bother them except for food.

Zippity's color has improved.. she actually has a little color! But she still has the stress stripes and Rosie is still paler than she was when I got her so I don't think they're ready to come out of the closet.

They're both so tiny. Compared to my female they look like fry! Rosie is slightly bigger than Zippity but they're only about 1in long including tail.

The boys seem to be doing fine. Spots just swims around and does his thing and Big Red comes up to the front of the tank to say hi.. he's a really sweet boy.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Zippity looks like a danio! She looks SO stressed! That poor girl :[ 

I agree Spots is lovely! I amend you on your good deed! ^_^ Those cups looks disgusting!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I almost almost wonder if she's even a betta at all.. she's so tiny! The stripes do go away so I guess she is a betta... she doesn't have hardly any color to her and when I try to take pictures all her color goes away and the stripes come back... she stripes at everything!

What color she does have is very pretty blueish-greenish. I'm hoping if I can get her to grow a little more she'll color up more.


----------



## Mitsufishi (Jul 1, 2009)

eekk! It's people like you I admire! I have problems with the walmart down the street from me. I went in there about 3 days ago, and they had about 6 cups upside down in the sink with dead bettas in them. I was pretty sad...I also have to refill there cups everytime I go in. Water loss in those things is insane!! I actually just deleted a picture I took, I actually went diggin around in the cabinets that say employee only and saw the betta food with a post it that said "betta 1-2 pellets x2 week" I was seriously mad at them at the moment because there was a male in a cup that looked like it had fallen and cracked on the bottom, and all they did was stick the cup in the sink almost to let it drain out and die!!!! I got mad and went over to the kitchenware aisle and got a huge gladeware tub and filled it with water, opened the bottle of stress coat i was buying and treated it and put him right in it and back in the sink, and feed him a couple pellets i covered it with paper towels so he wouldnt jump out. I also wrote a HUGE note and taped it to the cabinet that pretty much said...."IF WALMART CANT CARE FOR THEIR FISH CORRECTLY THEY SHOULDNT SELL THEM!!!" 2 weeks later there was not a single fish in sight! For about 6 months they stopped selling them. I went back about a week ago and there were tons! :'(


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

You can call 1-800-Wal-Mart and report the store.. just find out what the store number is (you can find that on the store locator).. Thats what I'm going to do later tonight when I finally have a little time.


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

horrible!! Good thing you were there!


----------



## Mitsufishi (Jul 1, 2009)

1fish2fish said:


> You can call 1-800-Wal-Mart and report the store.. just find out what the store number is (you can find that on the store locator).. Thats what I'm going to do later tonight when I finally have a little time.



o0O0Oo I will do, I know the store number because I work for the Dept of Wildlife Conservation and they are a vendor for us.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Good thing.. I've heard others have done this with very good results.


----------



## carolyn (Apr 17, 2010)

poor little guys. I'm glad you saved them. I see fish at Petsmart that are bad but not that bad. I even handed a cup with a dead fish to an employee as he walked by. I wish I could buy them all and bring them home. You are wonderful!


----------

